# Coffee Painting [Non Betta]



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

It's not a betta, but I'm thinking about trying to paint a betta like this! Maybe tomorrow... Anyway, this is painted entirely with coffee.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

that is amazing, great job!
I looooovvvveee horses!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice Idea with Coffee. But, the Only Color you could use is Brown and Black, right? Those are Colors of Coffee.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, minus the pink it's all layered coffee.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Coffee? what the- you know what i don't know things anymore so ama just say that awesome, lol


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Coffee?! Cool!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool! You could sell these i bet!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you use coffee the same, well the technique, like charcoal?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

how do you get the really dark colors? it's awesome looking


----------

